# Riviera Hotel, Newquay



## highcannons (Sep 19, 2011)

Just in case anyone was planning a trip here, from local news:

Update: The fire has now been confirmed as extinguished and all people have been accounted for. The fire involved a derelict hotel consisting of three floors with approximately fifty bedrooms, the fire was on an upper floor a total of twelve firefighters wearing breathing apparatus were committed at the scene, they used main jets, high pressure hosereels and thermal image cameras to extinguish the fire and check the premises. West Country Ambulance and Devon & Cornwall Police were in attendance. A fire investigation is taking place into the cause of the fire.

Crews from Cornwall Fire and Rescue Service are currently dealing with a fire in the former Riviera Hotel, in Lusty Glaze in Newquay.

Five pumps from Newquay, St Columb, St Dennis and Perranporth, with specialist appliances from Bodmin and Truro were initially sent to the scene of the fire after receiving a call at 10.21am. The building was well alight when the crews arrived, with flames and smoke clearly visible. The fire is now under control, with around 30 firefighters currently remaining on the scene.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I heard it as well HC, can’t say I was that surprised, and room now for another block of flats I suppose?


----------



## highcannons (Sep 19, 2011)

smiler said:


> Yeah, I heard it as well HC, can’t say I was that surprised, and room now for another block of flats I suppose?



expect so, or even a lap dancing place - did u hear they are in the poo in Newcrap 'cos the lappies dance too close. Bloody eck!


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Ahh, What’s Lap Dancing? Explain Please, with pics, diagrams etc.


----------

